# Join BHA?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Backcountry Hunters and Anglers is a national organization dedicated to protecting habitat and sportsmen's access. Our efforts in Utah include:

* Participation in the Wasatch Mountain Accord process.
* Representation in the Salt Lake County Mountainous Planning District
* Participation in Rob Bishop's PLI process - Flaming Gorge and the Book Cliffs
* Opposition to state management of federal lands
* Protection of wildlife migration corridors in the Wasatch
* Collaboration with non-consumptive conservation organizations in shared interests
* Opposition to new roads and ATV trails that threaten habitat quality

You won't find us at the RACS fighting for tags or season changes. There are enough organizations doing that already. BHA Utah seeks to fill the void - be proactive in political decisions that affect Utah outdoorsmen, particularly with regard to land management. And right now, land management issues are the primary concern relevant to the continuation of our hunting and fishing heritage. Please consider supporting us!


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm definitely a supporter of BHA. One of the few groups that really look out for the long-term future of Sportsmen.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

quote: * Participation in Rob Bishop's PLI process - Flaming Gorge and the Book Cliffs

What is PLI?

.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> quote: * Participation in Rob Bishop's PLI process - Flaming Gorge and the Book Cliffs
> 
> What is PLI?
> 
> .


Public Lands Initiative. It is his plan for the southeastern part of the state, basically trying to avoid a national monument and plan land use. Thanks BHA for sitting at the table and not giving the crook Bishop the power of all decision making.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Public Lands Initiative. It is his plan for the southeastern part of the state, basically trying to avoid a national monument and plan land use. ............................................


Thank you.

.


----------

